# Who knew cutting your own bands was so fun?



## CodyL (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got my first order of a few rolls of latex from china and I dint know why I was so worried. Cutting your own bands are awesome. Anyone have any suggested tapers for making it all the way through a can with bbs? I have .4 through .6.. I cut a set of sobong .4 at 15mm to 10mm and its slapping a little too much with bbs.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I cut my .4 and .5 at 7mm straight cuts. But I've not tried sobong

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

The freedom that making your own bands gives you is amazing, opens up a whole universe of playing around. I think the 0.4 should be fine for punching BB's through cans, even at thin tapers.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

CodyL said:


> Just got my first order of a few rolls of latex from china and I dint know why I was so worried. Cutting your own bands are awesome. Anyone have any suggested tapers for making it all the way through a can with bbs? I have .4 through .6.. I cut a set of sobong .4 at 15mm to 10mm and its slapping a little too much with bbs.


I use 6mm, 0.5mm straight cut for BBs, it works fine.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing some of your different sizes of cuts👍


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

20/15 tapers 8mm steel. slingshooting.com will cut a roll for like $1.75 into tapers. The amount of time it takes to do it can be spent shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I use from 1/4 inch steel to 5/8 inch marbles and various thickness bands and frame styles . So I cut my own so I have the freedom to do any cut . The variety keeps the hobby fresh and interesting . I understand the benefits of one solo slingshot setup but get too much fun and experience by being able to shoot a variety of shooters and styles . " There is something very satisfying about tying your own set and hitting the target with it ". ssSlinGeR


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

treefork said:


> I use from 1/4 inch steel to 5/8 inch marbles and various thickness bands and frame styles . So I cut my own so I have the freedom to do any cut . The variety keeps the hobby fresh and interesting . I understand the benefits of one solo slingshot setup but get too much fun and experience by being able to shoot a variety of shooters and styles . " There is something very satisfying about tying your own set and hitting the target with it ". ssSlinGeR


I think of it as reloading pistol , rifle and shotgun shells or tying your own flies ; well worth the time to add versatility to the hobby.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

cromag said:


> I think of it as reloading pistol , rifle and shotgun shells or tying your own flies ; well worth the time to add versatility to the hobby.


I agree with You and Treefork....but it sure am nice to have bags of tapers cut and ready to tie up....in addition to rolls to cut yourself.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slide-Easy said:


> I agree with You and Treefork....but it sure am nice to have bags of tapers cut and ready to tie up....in addition to rolls to cut yourself.
> 
> View attachment 363019


What taper and ammo size have you settled with ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> I use from 1/4 inch steel to 5/8 inch marbles and various thickness bands and frame styles . So I cut my own so I have the freedom to do any cut . The variety keeps the hobby fresh and interesting . I understand the benefits of one solo slingshot setup but get too much fun and experience by being able to shoot a variety of shooters and styles . " There is something very satisfying about tying your own set and hitting the target with it ". ssSlinGeR


I agree Marty. It’s wonderful to make your own sets and hit. Just feels good.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I love making bandsets. I can tune them to any ammo or power for distance I need.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> What taper and ammo size have you settled with ?


I shoot BSB 20/15mm tapers of 0.55 or 0.50mm with 8mm steel, every day, on every fork. I shoot half bf with a floating anchor, both eyes open, instinctively. I only aim if the target is very, very small.


----------

